# Hunting > The Magazine >  THE ROAR COMP ( VOTE HERE )

## Philipo

Right'o Mr Plebs & Mrs Plebs, I will post all the pics'n'stories in this locked thread & the one with the most "likes" wins the flash Harry Zedteq skinner Ive got sittin next to me 






2nd prize will be this handy little torch 





Sneeze will give away his bewty roaring horn during the voting & also a couple of spot prizes











Voting is open until the 26th of May & you can "like" more than one if you desire, In the event of a draw the Admin team will sort it  :Grin: 

Here we go in no particular order 




Go through all the entries & Vote Now

----------


## Philipo

Shaka

----------


## Philipo

Rambo rem 700

----------


## Philipo

Malhunting

----------


## Philipo

Tui Man II

----------


## Philipo

Landlock





* Congrads to Landlock 2nd place*  a handy little light to go with ya spot prize







*  Congrads to Landlock, A spot prize winner* 

A lenspen is comming your way  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Philipo

Pop Shot

----------


## Philipo

Kudu


* First place* 






* 2012 Big game comp champ is Kudu*  a Zedteq Skinner is comming your way  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Philipo

Worms

----------


## Philipo

Sneeze

----------


## Philipo

Looseunit

----------


## Philipo

MEB

----------


## Philipo

Tahr-Bound





*  Congrads Tahr-bound, Spot prize winner*

A tub of Elephant wax ( premo on boots ) is comming your way  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Philipo

Veitnamcam

----------


## Philipo

Josh C

New Zealand Red Stag Roar 2012 - YouTube

----------


## Philipo

MIke H


http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...d-friday-1349/

----------


## Philipo

Kiwi Greg 


http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...-past-1k-1710/

----------


## Philipo

Tui Man II


http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...il-375-a-1223/

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...-1-night-1222/

----------


## Philipo

Pop Shot

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...aissance-1232/

----------


## Philipo

Steve 338

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...e-fallow-1637/

----------


## Philipo

Kiwi Greg

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...fog-lift-1632/

----------


## Philipo

Rambo Rem 700

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...rst-roar-1329/

----------


## Philipo

Veitnamcam

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...rst-stag-1331/

----------


## Philipo

Falconhell

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...dy-phone-1354/

----------


## Philipo

Kiwi Greg 

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...es-again-1152/

----------


## Philipo

Malhunting 

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...to-heavy-1365/

----------


## Philipo

Steve 338

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...ting-boy-1322/



*  Congrads to Jack, a NZHS beanie is comming your way*  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Philipo

Wildman

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...t-2012-a-1561/

----------


## Philipo

Pointer 

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...ou-lemon-1407/



*Congratulations Pointer, you are the horn winner*   Sneeze has found you worthy & I must say it is a good story with a great message  :Cool: 



Many thanks to Sneeze for all his help  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Philipo

Kiwi Greg 

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...itnamcam-1438/

----------


## Philipo

Hunter 308

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...od-7mm08-1481/

----------


## Philipo

Sako75

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...ting-gap-1463/

----------


## Philipo

RimfireNZ

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...ventures-1560/

----------


## Philipo

Kiwi Greg

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...-hunting-1602/

----------


## Philipo

Cowboy 

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...l-hitman-1061/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=6-CDYuL9T4Y

----------


## Philipo

MEB

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...part-1-a-1428/

----------


## Philipo

Tui man II

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...ng-fella-1510/




Last but not least, Not a roar pic, but still very  :Cool: 

*  Congrads to Kyro, a NZHS beanie is comming your way*  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Philipo

Sorry I forgot a couple as follows

----------


## Philipo

Kiwi Greg & Ashlee

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...red-stag-1417/





*  Congrads to Ashlee, a NZHS beanie is comming your way*   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Philipo

Greendog 

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...part-1-a-1459/


http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...part-2-a-1460/

----------


## Philipo

Right get ya votes in, closes on Friday night  :Grin:

----------

